# polarized sunglasses



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

Im looking for a cheap pair of polarized sunglasses. I want a pair that takes away the most glare off the water. I tryed a set on from bass pro shops today they where called bluefins and where a perfect fit. I just dont want to waste the money on something that doesnt work. I tryed Costa's but they just dont fit right. I like the xps bluefines, has anyone used them or know of a decent pair that is the same fit.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I use those cheap pairs that you buy off the rack at academy, I'm way to rough on my gear and this pair has lasted me 3 years or fishing, driving, working, and swimming. I like the costa's and Bolle brands for nice glasses, have you tried wiley X brand? they seem to be really nice from what my army/ marine buddies say.


----------



## norris555 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wear the calcutta's at $22/a pair and like them.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

Oakley still has the best optics in my opinion, but they are definitely pricey and it will make your heart sink a little when you get your 1st scratch on the lens  also they are getting to "hip and trendy" in their styling, but I'll still swear by the optic quality! So I found a basic frame with replaceable lenses, had the frames for 3 years and only changed lenses once...another great thing about their lenses, they're multi-layered so you can scuff em to hell and back and you'll still be able to see through em  but again the big sticking point to Oakley's will always be the price...


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

norris555 said:


> I wear the calcutta's at $22/a pair and like them.


+1 same here, they work really well at reducing glare and are well built. Get a pair that has rubberized non-slip part that goes above your ears and they will stay glued to your head.


----------



## Stud Muffin (Apr 25, 2012)

When is the last time you tried Costa's? They have many new styles and different sizes. The lenses won't scratch unless you drop them on cement. I have also heard good things about Calcuttas. As Norris said above they aren't that expensive and are pretty nice.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You have to look at the frame design of the sunglasses that fit you and take it from there. I need sunglasses that have nose pads like whats on wire frames because I have no nose bridge. Plastic frames just slip down my nose.
If you stop by a optical shop ask to be fitted and they can help find you a frame style that fits your head.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I wore half jackets by oakly for 5 yrs. Switched to flak jackets a couple years back. I love my oakleys.. I do not like hiw easy they scratch though! But I still have the original lenses in em. Pitted and scratched and all. I see just fine through them, till I put on the wifes half jackets when I forget mine and relize hiw badly mine are scratched, lol. Look for used ones? I found an old pair of M framed oakleys with multiple lenses, anf a pair of half jackets fir the wife for $50. New ear sock and nose pieces, good cleaning, look like brand new!


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I think im going to take a look into calcutta, I tried costa's the other day at bps. I think the only ones i like the fit was marlins/swordfish or something like that and the black fins. but my wife said they made my head look fatter then it is. she did like the xps bluefins. I was told there copies of costas. Im ruff on sunglasses because I have a bass tracker and the carpet sand blast me when we im out in the lake or bay. also I set them under the center console when im not wearing them. I guess if I spent over $200 on a pair of glass I would take better care of them


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

try guidelines about 100$ for glass lens and cheaper for plastic lens cant go wrong with a lifetime warranty either


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> try guidelines about 100$ for glass lens and cheaper for plastic lens cant go wrong with a lifetime warranty either


this^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

jaster said:


> I wore half jackets by oakly for 5 yrs. Switched to flak jackets a couple years back. I love my oakleys.. I do not like hiw easy they scratch though! But I still have the original lenses in em. Pitted and scratched and all. I see just fine through them, till I put on the wifes half jackets when I forget mine and relize hiw badly mine are scratched, lol. Look for used ones? I found an old pair of M framed oakleys with multiple lenses, anf a pair of half jackets fir the wife for $50. New ear sock and nose pieces, good cleaning, look like brand new!


I have some Oakley Radar Polarized for sale in the For Sale section.


----------

